# Geophagus fry



## emf (Jun 20, 2006)

I recently discovered one of my females holding
fry. She spit three out while transferring her to
a solitary tank.

Its been two weeks now, but she still hasn't
spit out the remaining fry. Aren't they getting
hungry in there ?

Any suggestions ?

Thanx.
Brian


----------

